# honderd meter de hoek om



## sound shift

Hallo!

I'm hoping someone can tell me whether "honderd meter de hoek om" means "a hundred metres on from the corner", "a hundred metres beyond the corner". I think it does.

The expression occurs in an online car road test. The driver is at at traffic light. He writes:
_Ik stond links naast een Ford Focus en die wilde ik absoluut voorblijven want het gaat daar *100 meter de hoek om* van twee naar één rijstrook.

_I think he is saying that he was determined to get in front of the Focus because 100 metres on from the corner [that was coming up] the road narrows from two lanes to one.

The quotation is from this road test, specifically the paragraph headed "Regen, not so clear".


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Hi,

In my opinion, it means that 100 metres after the traffic light, the road will go either left or right at the corner and the lanes will be reduced from 2 to 1.

In Dutch, it would be better understandable to say: _want het gaat daar *na* 100 meter de hoek om van twee naar één rijstrook._

_Brown_


----------



## sound shift

Ah, thanks!


----------



## Timidinho

http://img710.imageshack.us/img710/5169/wordreference.jpg

I made a picture.


----------



## sound shift

Timidinho said:


> http://img710.imageshack.us/img710/5169/wordreference.jpg
> 
> I made a picture.


Hoezo ""? Het Kon toch niet duidelijker. Van harte bedankt, Timidinho!


----------



## Timidinho

Voor het feit dat ik een tekening maak.


----------



## lainedain

Brownpaperbag said:


> Hi,
> 
> In my opinion, it means that 100 metres after the traffic light, the road will go either left or right at the corner and the lanes will be reduced from 2 to 1.
> 
> In Dutch, it would be better understandable to say: _want het gaat daar *na* 100 meter de hoek om van twee naar één rijstrook._
> 
> _Brown_



Isn't it possible that the corner is immediately after the traffic light (like when you are turning left or right after the traffic lights) ? Then I would say that the driver is turning left/right at the traffic lights and after a 100 meters the lanes will be reduced from 2 to 1. 
Just like the drawing and not like you wrote: after the traffic lights the road turns left/right and 100 meters after that the lanes will be reduced"
or did I get you wrong?
Cheers


----------



## Isaiah1982

I don;t see how this means that after 100 meters the lanes will be reduced to one. Rather it's just simple like after 100 meters you go right or left. 

(simpel , na honderd meter de hoek om, toch) 

Ik kan het natuurlijk ook mis hebben. Trouwens er zou ook een aparte "Dutch section" moeten komen.


----------



## Ktke

@ Isaiah, je moet wel in de eerste post de zin lezen waarin het stukje 'honderd meter de hoek om' voorkomt, dan begrijp je het direct...


----------



## Sauv

I'd like to add that the sentence is really strange. Normally Dutch people won't say that.


----------



## Ktke

The sentence isn't that strange to me. I would probably use a different word order though.

Maybe: _Ik stond links naast een Ford Focus en die wilde ik absoluut voorblijven want *100 meter om de hoek *gaat het daar van twee naar één rijstrook. _

This sounds more clear to me, and I'd definately say it.


----------



## sound shift

Thank you, everyone.


----------



## Isaiah1982

@ktke Ik zag het al, had helaas al gereplied.


----------



## Sauv

Ktke said:


> The sentence isn't that strange to me. I would probably use a different word order though.
> 
> Maybe: _Ik stond links naast een Ford Focus en die wilde ik absoluut voorblijven want *100 meter om de hoek *gaat het daar van twee naar één rijstrook. _
> 
> This sounds more clear to me, and I'd definately say it.



That's a bit informal to me, though.


----------



## Ktke

Well, you're right, I'd say it, but I'd probably never write it.


----------



## sound shift

Ktke said:


> Well, you're right, I'd say it, but I'd probably never write it.


How would you write it, Ktke?


----------



## Ktke

sound shift said:


> How would you write it, Ktke?


 
What I meant was that Sauv is right, the sentence I wrote before is rather informal. I would say it the way I wrote it when talking to friends, but I wouldn't write it in a thesis or article (if I were to write one), because it's really 'spoken' language.

If I were to write the same information I'd probably change the sentence into something like:

Ik stond links van een Ford Focus die ik absoluut voor wilde blijven, omdat het aantal rijstroken 100 meter om de hoek van twee naar één zou veranderen.


----------



## sound shift

I see. Thanks.


----------

